# Testing Oven Temperature?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I am looking for suggestions on how to accurately test AND correct an oven's temperature besides just throwing a thermometer in the oven. I am open to ideas. I found the following at www.ehow.com.... Opinions/suggestions?

eHow.com's to Check and Adjust Your Oven's Temperature Control

Tired of overcooked or underdone casseroles? Here's how to make sure your oven cooks at the right temperature.

Checking the Temperature

Steps:
1. Put an oven thermometer at the center of the oven and set the oven to 350 degrees F.

2. Check the temperature indicated on the thermometer after 20 minutes. If it's not within 5 degrees of 350, you'll need to adjust the oven's temperature control.
Tips: You can get an oven thermometer with a mercury column at kitchen specialty shops.

Adjusting the Setting

Steps:

3. Turn the oven off.

4. Pull off the temperature control knob. You can usually pry it off with a thin screwdriver or slide a piece of fabric up behind it and pull.

5. Note which kind of temperature control knob you have. There are two types: The first has a screw in the shaft of the knob; the second has an adjustment dial on the back of the knob.

6. Adjust the temperature with the first type by turning the screw in the shaft with a screwdriver. Turn it clockwise to lower the temperature; turn it counterclockwise to raise the temperature. Turn the screw just a little bit in the appropriate direction.

7. Adjust the temperature with the second type of knob by turning the dial on the back of the knob. (This dial is held in place with a screw or a clip that will need to be removed.) Raise the temperature setting by turning the dial counterclockwise; lower it by turning the dial clockwise. The notches are typically in 10-degree increments.

8. Test the oven temperature again.

9. Repeat until you're in the right temperature range.

Tips: If you have to adjust the temperature more than 20 degrees, consider replacing the oven's thermostat.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

in the past you tested the temp of your oven by how fast it burned your hand or a piece of parchment paper. 
hummmmmm,

cchiu, I like your idea better.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

He, he, sounds a little safer...


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i think that the best way of testing or calibrating a oven is to use a digital thermometer.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i think that the best way of testing or calibrating a oven is to use a digital thermometer.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

oops


----------

